
Harriet Harman Accepts Tory MP Kemi Badenoch's Hacking Apology - bainsfather
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-43694295
======
bainsfather
"""The newspaper quoted an anonymous Tory HQ source who said Mrs Badenoch had
gained access to Ms Harman's website by guessing a password rather than "real
hacking"."""

I'm not sure that defence would work for ordinary citizens ...

